# Netflix Download?



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

I have read where the next update to the NETFLIX 'Android' software will allow a user to download a NETFLIX program/movie.

Do you think that the feature could be added to TIVO's in the future?

It would be great if I could have that feature with VUDU purchased movies as you could download them at a slower bit rate but on playback have a 4K movie for playback on a BOLT or HDX 1080p on a Roamio.

I have a Samsung TV with its 4K movie pac and can download 4K content for later viewing from "FandangoNOW" (formally M-Go).


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I doubt that Netflix (or any other service) will offer downloads to TiVo, though it would be very nice. Except for VUDU downloads to PS3 and the aforementioned 4K downloads by FandangoNOW to Vidity storage (currently a Samsung exclusive, AFAICT) services have only been allowing downloads to portable devices so people can watch without network connection. The Vidity thing is a secure storage standard; if it ever really takes off maybe we'll see more download to stationary devices.


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

This is live now on Android and iOS:

Netflix says it is finally adding offline playback

I wonder if this has anything to do with the recent TiVo / Netflix agreement?

-Matt


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

While I don't have allot of hope it would be nice if Netflix, Amazon, & Vudu updated their Tivo apps to allow for downloads. All 3 services allow downloads on at least mobile (Vudu also allows on PCs) so it is not like they are not allowing downloads at all and for some of us who do not have fast and reliable enough internet to allow UHD it would open up that content.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Agree, this would be very nice. Some of us have data-capped cellular for an internet connection, which leaves us staring at the streaming boat as it sails...



Globular said:


> recent TiVo / Netflix agreement


Hmm, I missed this. What agreement?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

astrohip said:


> Hmm, I missed this. What agreement?


I found this:


> TiVo will integrate the streaming giant into its set-top boxes. It will include searches across the content catalog and a Netflix button on remote controls.
> 
> A separate agreement between the two companies gives Netflix a license to TiVo's patent portfolios.


Except for the remote control button all of that's already in place.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought it was something new. I've had Netflix on my boxes for some time.

Thanks.


----------

